# Heartfelt Round Cigar Humidifier



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried this yet? Im looking at a 20 cigar humidor in the near future and i understand that the smaller, cheaper boxes come with inconsistant humidifiers. I am looking into getting these heartfelt beads that i keep hearing about and this looks like the same beads, but in a neat little puck form that i can mount to the lid of my humidor. Is this just as good as the regular beads, or should i skip this and just get the beads? Just seemed like a nice neat way of storing the beads, and keeping them out of the way so i can store more sticks.

With this round bead humidifier will i be able to just trash the cheapo humidifier that comes with the unit? Im assuming for a small box like im getting it should offer plenty of humidity without over doing it, as i hear that the beads will re absorb the moisture if it gets too high.

What do you guys think?

Humidor Humidity Beads 70% Rh Small Round Case from Heartfelt Industries


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have heartfelt beads in both of my desktop humis and they work great and are trouble free.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Are you using them with a humidifier, or are the beads standalone, being your only source of humidity?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I used that for a while, if it gets particularly dry out you may need to add a standard humi to supplement, but yeah it's a great product.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I used that for a while, if it gets particularly dry out you may need to add a standard humi to supplement, but yeah it's a great product.


^^^ How big of a box do you have? Im looking at a very small box. 9x8.5x2 If anything im slightly worried about it being overpowered.. LOL

What beads do you guys like to use? I heard alot that say 65% and alot that say 70%. Which ones do i go for?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 50 ct desktop 65% beads. Trust me, the more beads you have the merrier. I personally prefer 65%, others prefer 70%.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ Now is this simply a preferance as to how the cigar smokes, or do i run a chance of being in danger of mold and bugs if i choose 70%?

Also, what do you guys do if the temperature is too high in your humidor. I plan on traveling with my humidor. What if i end up with a place without climate control and the temperature is like 85 degrees outside? Is there a way to keep things cool in the box?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

First question: it's all about how it smokes. Mold is generally associated with RH approaching 75%-80%.

Second question: there isn't really anything you can do, beyond hoping that there are no eggs ready to hatch in your smokes. Just store it in as cool a place as you can manage, and hope for the best. Mine have gone upwards of 80* before, and nothing bad has come of it, although it is somewhat worrying.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. All you guys are really great.

I wonder if in an extreme emergancy one of those medical cold packs could be put in a ziplock bag and temporarily inserted into the humidor to bring the temps down. I wonder if this would effect humidity.

Whats the lowest temperature the sticks should be kept at, and what happenes to them if they are stored to cool?


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I've got the large round container of 65%. It holds the humidity great at 65-66%. Will do upwards of about 1000 cubic inches


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> Thanks for all your help. All you guys are really great.
> 
> I wonder if in an extreme emergancy one of those medical cold packs could be put in a ziplock bag and temporarily inserted into the humidor to bring the temps down. I wonder if this would effect humidity.
> 
> Whats the lowest temperature the sticks should be kept at, and what happenes to them if they are stored to cool?


I've done that, the result was a big drop in humidity as all the moisture in my cooler condensed on the outside of the ziplock bag. Didn't really hurt things, but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First, Heartfelt beads are wonderful. I use them as my only humidification media and they maintain things very well. If they used magnets on their discs rather than velcro, I'd probaby get a couple. I'm turned off by the idea of ahesive on the lid of my 'dor.

Secondly, the debate between 65% and 70% rages on with no clear winner. Most CC's seem to want to be drier, while NC's seem to like 70%. It's really up to what kind of draw you want and whether the flavor is better imparted by your prefered smokes at a certain RH. Certainly there is more of a safety window at lower RH in terms of mold spore. Long term storage, or "aging" is better done at lower RH. In the end, it's personal preference.

I would avoid putting cold packs inside the box. The condensation could easily damage your smokes. The cold will also draw moisture out of the cedar and could create long term problems. In one extreme circumstance, (someone forgot to turn AC on) I came home to an 80df humi. :faint2: I took two blue ice packs and placed them atop the box on a towel and a plastic bag for about 20min and the temp dropped back to 65. I wouldnt do this for prolonged periods, since it could draw moisture underneath the finish or even cause the woods to "move".


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Lots of great information. You guys are super! Does the humidity in the humidor tend to keep the inside of the box cooler than the outside ambient air temperature? Not all people like their homes at 70 degrees. I do, but the wife likes more around 73-74, and she usually wins. LOL.

Am i going to have a problem with temps inside my small humidor if the outside air temp is 74 degrees?


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> Lots of great information. You guys are super! Does the humidity in the humidor tend to keep the inside of the box cooler than the outside ambient air temperature? Not all people like their homes at 70 degrees. I do, but the wife likes more around 73-74, and she usually wins. LOL.
> 
> Am i going to have a problem with temps inside my small humidor if the outside air temp is 74 degrees?


Temp swings are sometimes unavoidable, and therefore it is noble to attempt to combat them, but at some point, one has to realize that the whole thing has gotten either too complicated, too anal, or both. Some people on this site are so worried about temp that they keep their cigars in a wine cooler at 65 degrees. Other people leave their humidors under window in direct sunlight, and in unairconditioned houses all the time. Something to think about, is the fact that most of these cigars come from central america where it is quite warm. I'm sure everyone's industrialized at this point, but cigars existed before air conditioners and people got along just fine for many years. Cigars are tougher than most people give them credit for. A couple days or a week oustide the humi in nothing but a zip lock bag? No problem. A couple days sitting in 76 degrees in your house while you're out on vacation? No problem. Sitting for months at 80 degrees plus? A POTENTIAL problem. Some people do this for years without beetle infestations. I personally would NOT worry about 74 degrees. I would worry more about direct sunlight than that air temp.

Myself? I keep my humidors in the basement where its always around 72 degrees. Peace of mind wins out when it's a low hanging fruit. I guess my point is, when you're traveling, I wouldn't get too concerned, but when possible, yes, keep your cigars at 70/70 or 65/65.

Oh, and I also use the heartfelt disc humidifier shown in your first post. It works great, EXCEPT that the velcro adhesive backing doesn't hold on to the humidifier that well. Using superglue or some stronger double sided tape will help that. (please note I am not talking about the hook and loop connection, rather sticking one of those sides to the humidifier itself).


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

With your 70/70, 65/65 comment..... Are you saying that if you aiming for 70 humidity, you should be aiming for 70 degrees? And if your going 65% you need to be at 65 degrees? Or did i just misunderstand?


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> With your 70/70, 65/65 comment..... Are you saying that if you aiming for 70 humidity, you should be aiming for 70 degrees? And if your going 65% you need to be at 65 degrees? Or did i just misunderstand?


Those are just some general guidelines. There's nothing wrong with 70/65 or anything close to that. It's just a ballpark. It'll come down to personal preference on your part.


----------

